
Study: Lockdowns and Mask Mandates Don't Reduce Covid Transmission Rates - admiralspoo
https://www.aier.org/article/lockdowns-and-mask-mandates-do-not-lead-to-reduced-covid-transmission-rates-or-deaths-new-study-suggests/
======
wtt604
I feel like a bus driver could drive a bus through these "facts" honestly, 25
deaths in a 'region'??? Did they look at NY????

